# Our wedding tattoos!



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2020)

His thumbprint on me, mine on him. She slightly enlarged them to show detail and cropped them into heart shapes. We love them!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

Well it's certainly Unique !...sorry Ronni I'm not a tattoo fan!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2020)

Glad you and Ron are happy with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Ronni said:


> His thumbprint on me, mine on him. She slightly enlarged them to show detail and cropped them into heart shapes. We love them!
> 
> View attachment 122525


So very creative!

Tattoos, painting yourselves green, dying your entire bodies red, or putting sparkles in your hair, I'm just so happy to see two people in love!

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 14, 2020)

I love that!  What a neat idea.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 14, 2020)

Not a tattoo person. I think the best line about a tattoo is saying tats are 'decoration". The comeback was, "I'm not a Christmas tree". I guess I'm a purist. To me, tats destroy the natural beauty of the body.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 14, 2020)

I love them!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Very creative!! If you both love them, that's what counts.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)

I like certain tats. Tribal, mostly although I have none.

Yours are personal just to you both and have very special meaning. That's what makes them so sweet!


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2020)

Clever idea! So personal.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 14, 2020)

Love them.  I don't have any but admire some including these! The lines of the fingerprints create unique art and are perfect for expressing love and commitment.  Super idea!


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2020)

These have great meaning to both of you.  That’s who counts.


----------



## win231 (Sep 14, 2020)

Which arm is which?

Never mind....I noticed the one with hair...........


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

It’s nice you got something that’s personal to both of you. You didn’t get them done for everyone else to enjoy so ignore the nay sayers. 
Its YOUR wedding gift not theirs.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2020)

Not a tattoo lover


----------



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2020)

I realize that not everyone is a tattoo lover or agrees with adorning one’s body with ink or finds it pleasant to view on someone else.

It is an intensely personal choice. I am one who finds it deeply meaningful. I have 8 tattoos, and every single one has a great deal of significance and symbolism. Most of them aren’t visible if I’m fully clothed...and I’m pretty much fully clothed most of the time except when I’m with Ron. 

I don’t ink myself for anyone but me...well I didn’t until this last one with Ron, who also has tattoos, also deeply meaningful, And not visible, and he was profoundly impacted with the idea of the thumbprint tattoos.

I know they’re not for everyone. I get that. But even so, I wanted to share this deeply meaningful act with you all because you’re my people!  and I really appreciate that most of you GET this, and are happy for us.

You rock!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I realize that not everyone is a tattoo lover or agrees with adorning one’s body with ink or finds it pleasant to view on someone else.
> 
> It is an intensely personal choice. I am one who finds it deeply meaningful. I have 8 tattoos, and every single one has a great deal of significance and symbolism. Most of them aren’t visible if I’m fully clothed...and I’m pretty much fully clothed most of the time except when I’m with Ron.
> 
> ...


Ronni. I gave you a love heart for your post, and here's another that I want you and Ron to take and run with!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2020)

I like 'em!

I've got too many scars to find a good place for a tat

But

On a personal note, I've left my hand prints on my lady's hind end more'n a few times

Reminds me, the last one's about worn off
Best re-apply


----------



## jerry old (Sep 14, 2020)

Tattoos- the boys with their hideous scars from war, those scars of valor, the real tattoos of our time.
 What of the scars you can't see, the mental tattoos.

Boy's destroyed with the surgeon's tattoos  (The Fourth of July gives the viewer a good  idea of real tattoos)
I'm very negative regarding tattoos, i should probably say sorry for my attitude, but  scars of valor are not to be used by civilians.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Tattoos- the boys with their hideous scars from war, those scars of valor, the real tattoos of our time.
> What of the scars you can't see, the mental tattoos.
> 
> Boy's destroyed with the surgeon's tattoos  (The Fourth of July gives the viewer a good  idea of real tattoos)
> I'm very negative regarding tattoos, i should probably say sorry for my attitude, but  scars of valor are not to be used by civilians.



Tattoos are not scars of valor @jerry old. I have never suggested they were. You’re the one who linked the two, and made connections to them that I can find no logic in.

You are, of course, absolutely entitled to your opinion, but I don’t think it’s fair for you to denigrate my deeply significant act because it doesn’t agree with the way you think.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 15, 2020)

So HAPPY for you both.
Whatever you both choose to show your love and commitment......go for it.
Hope for your long lived love and happiness.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 15, 2020)

It's a great idea, but what if you get a divorce?


----------



## win231 (Sep 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's a great idea, but what if you get a divorce?


Ahhhh, the power of positive thinking..........


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2020)

Deleted since it was addressed by the OP


----------



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It's a great idea, but what if you get a divorce?




Well I’m pushing 70 so it’s unlikely I’m going to get married and then divorced in what’s left of my lifetime  Not to mention the fact that I’ve been single for a loooong time because I never found anyone till now that I could stand the idea of marrying. So I Feel pretty safe in saying that I’ve picked my forever man. 

But even if that should happen, A. It’s still a cool tattoo and B. It’s not dense and there’s no color so a cover up with another, deeply meaningful tattoo will be easily accomplished.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Well I’m pushing 70 so it’s unlikely I’m going to get married and then divorced in what’s left of my lifetime  Not to mention the fact that I’ve been single for a loooong time because I never found anyone till now that I could stand the idea of marrying. So I think I picked my forever man.
> 
> But even if that should happen, A. It’s still a cool tattoo and B. It’s not dense and there’s no color so a cover up with another, deeply meaningful tattoo will be easily accomplished.


Yeah well get yourself some band aids just in case you start dating again.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 15, 2020)

And if the worst did happen, it's far better than Jim, or Bill, etc. surrounded by a heart.  Everyone's prints look somewhat the same so there'd be no need for a "cover up".

Only you two will know the real meaning behind the tats.

Having said that, I have to admit to coming from the generation that seemingly only saw anchors and a girls name, and mostly from sea-faring men.  Different world today. Some of our kids and grandkids have them and it's the new world, for better or worse.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 16, 2020)

Ronni
Please accept my apology for offending you regarding my  post (#19) it may well have been a primitive knee-jerk response.
Unfortunately,  my opinion remains as posted.
Regardless,  I choose not to consciously offend other's  opinions, though i often err. 
Sorry


----------



## Ronni (Sep 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Ronni
> Please accept my apology for offending you regarding my  post (#19) it may well have been a primitive knee-jerk response.
> Unfortunately,  my opinion remains as posted.
> Regardless,  I choose not to consciously offend other's  opinions, though i often err.
> Sorry


Thanks very much @jerry old....I appreciate you apologizing, and am touched that you would.  and of course I accept it. 

Peace, friend. ✌


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2020)

@Ronni i think those tats are wonderfully sweet.


----------



## 911 (Sep 18, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Well I’m pushing 70 so it’s unlikely I’m going to get married and then divorced in what’s left of my lifetime  Not to mention the fact that I’ve been single for a loooong time because I never found anyone till now that I could stand the idea of marrying. So I Feel pretty safe in saying that I’ve picked my forever man.
> 
> But even if that should happen, A. It’s still a cool tattoo and B. It’s not dense and there’s no color so a cover up with another, deeply meaningful tattoo will be easily accomplished.


Hey, not so fast. A 71 y/o lady just divorced her husband maybe 6 months ago. Her family thought she was beginning dementia or Alzheimer’s. The daughter wanted her mother committed for testing, but the lady’s attorney wasn’t  able to convince the judge that she wasn’t running on all cylinders. The judge allowed the divorce to proceed. Her reason for wanting a divorce was, “I’m tired of him.” She told the judge, “I get up in the morning, he’s there. I have breakfast, lunch and dinner, he’s there. I get in bed at night and he’s still there. After 51 years of this, I need a change.“


----------



## Ronni (Sep 18, 2020)

911 said:


> Hey, not so fast. A 71 y/o lady just divorced her husband maybe 6 months ago. Her family thought she was beginning dementia or Alzheimer’s. The daughter wanted her mother committed for testing, but the lady’s attorney was able to convict he judge that she was running on all cylinders. The judge allowed the divorce to proceed. Her reason for wanting a divorce was, “I’m tired of him.” She told the judge, “I get up in the morning, he’s there. I have breakfast, lunch and dinner, he’s there. I get in bed at night and he’s still there. After 51 years of this, I need a change.“




Well, hmmm. Let me do the math.  After 51 years of wedded bliss, at which point maybe I’ll be tired of the marriage, I’ll be 118 and he’ll be 124.

@911 I think I’ll take my chances!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2020)

I always consider tattoos to be clothes you can't take off.  I get tired of what I'm wearing.  So would not do it.  But a lot of people seem to like them.  At one point I did consider a white rose, but I knew as I aged it would get wilted.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 18, 2020)

What ever floats your boat and you are happy...That was a smark, from my Dad from way back....


----------



## 911 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Well, hmmm. Let me do the math.  After 51 years of wedded bliss, at which point maybe I’ll be tired of the marriage, I’ll be 118 and he’ll be 124.
> 
> @911 I think I’ll take my chances!


Believe it or not, I read an article not long ago that stated the average marriage now lasts about 9 years. Suddenly, your chances of a short marriage has now become a real possibility. (You know that I’m just messing with you, right?)


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 19, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> ...but I knew as I aged it would get wilted.


Fact.

Crepey skin is inevitable in ageing, tats would not look nice.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 19, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Fact.
> 
> Crepey skin is inevitable in ageing, tats would not look nice.



I've taken great care to place my tattoos carefully, for just this reason.  Ankles, upper back, upper arm, behind an ear, wrists.  All areas that will show the least amount of time and aging.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2020)

911 said:


> Believe it or not, I read an article not long ago that stated the average marriage now lasts about 9 years. Suddenly, your chances of a short marriage has now become a real possibility. (You know that I’m just messing with you, right?)


Then things have improved.  Last I heard it was 5 - 6 years.  Cute about the short marriage.


----------



## 911 (Sep 19, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Then things have improved.  Last I heard it was 5 - 6 years.  Cute about the short marriage.


I am not a philosopher, psychologist or whatever, but I find it sad sometimes when I hear of (especially) young couples dissolving their marriage in a short time. I remember one instance in particular of a couple that had been married for a very short time, like maybe only months, and were going to be divorced. 

I was called to their apartment because a neighbor was complaining of loud voices and then loud noises, like maybe things were being thrown. When I got to the apartment complex, the man was sitting outside with his head seated in his cupped hands. I asked him if he was the person that I was to see and he answered he was. 

He told me that his wife and him had lived together for 9 years before they decided to tie the knot. Then, just after they were married, he found out that she was addicted to pain killers. (He previously had no idea.) They agreed that she should go to a rehab and she was there for nearly 2 months. She was home for about another 2 months and he caught her again taking pain killers, which is what caused the argument on that day. 

I asked him if she was in the apartment and if she was OK. He said she was and that he never touched her physically, which turned out to be true. I found her crying her eyes out and she was wailing and asking me to help her. When she said that, I was empowered to take her into custody for a 72-hour evaluation, which I did. I took her to one of the rehabs/in patient crisis centers we have here in PA named Philhaven. They took it from there. 

Today, she is doing very well and has been clean for probably 5 years now and by the way, they did not divorce. The husband decided to give the rehab another chance. Now they have 2 really cute kids and everyone is doing well.

I hope this little story brightened up your day just a little bit. Not everyone or everything in the world is evil.


----------

